# Knolly Chilcotin



## Booder (29. Juni 2014)

Knolly Gemeinde
Ich interessiere mich für ein Chilcotin und wollt wissen ob es bezüglich Haltbarkeit,Standfestigkeit des Rahmen's erfahrungen gibt.
Da ich von 180mm auf 160mm abspecken möche und das Material nicht unbedingt schone wäre es schon wenn so mancher seine Erfahrungen mitteilen würde.
Wie sieht es z.B mit der Wippe aus da sie 6x gelagert ist gibt es da Ausfälle???
Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß das Bike mit Sicherhei gut geht.

Aber würde mich darüber freuen da ich mir die Kaufentscheidung wirklich nicht leicht mache.


Gruß Booder


----------



## melih (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab zwar ein Endorphin, aber es ist ja die gleiche Konstruktion. Ich fahr meins seit 2009 und musste noch kein einziges Lager austauschen und der Hinterbau reagiert immer noch wie am ersten Tag.
Die Bikes sind sicher nicht die leichtesten, dafür sind sie haltbar.. Wenn du ballern willst, ist ein Knolly sicher eine gute Wahl .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (2. Juli 2014)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie gut das Teil wirklich geht!
Vor allem was das Teil an Drop's weg stecken kann.


----------



## Acme (20. Juli 2014)

Huhu,

solltest du eines bekommen - würde ich mich über einen kurzen Bericht freuen!


----------



## AM_Heizer (22. Juli 2014)

Acme schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> solltest du eines bekommen - würde ich mich über einen kurzen Bericht freuen!


 +1


----------



## Booder (10. August 2014)

Hallo Jungs

leider wird es nix mit'n Knolly!
Hab mich für ein Santa Cruz Nomad entschieden!

Gruß


----------



## Sacima (16. September 2014)

Hi,ich bin sehr an einem Knolly Chilcotin interessiert.
Wer hat damit Erfahrung?
Sieht ja einfach nur gut aus
Kommt man damit auch den Berg hoch?


----------



## bentho (20. Oktober 2014)

moinsen.
yo, ich fahre ein chili und bin sehr zufrieden damit. habe einen mittelschweren aufbau (14.5kg) mit saint bremsen, ztr flow usw. und komme damit alle berge hoch, die ich bisher hier im mittelgebirge unter mir hatte. beim klettern bleibt das vorderrad gut am boden und die gesamtgeometrie erlaubt es recht entspannt zu sitzen waehrend man sich hochquaelt. es ist keine gazelle, aber hatte schon ganz andere boliden unter mir und kann deshalb sagen, dass es fuer sein gewicht/geo gut klettert.
bergab spielt es dann seine ganzen talente aus. ein riesen spass damit ins tal zu fahren. dabei ist zu beachten, dass man auf dem bike die beste performance erzielt wenn man eine aktive fahrposition hat, also nciht zu weit hinten. die einstellung des ccdba erfordert allerdings zeit und fingespitzengefuehl. wenn das aber mal erledigt ist, kann's abgehen.


----------



## Sacima (25. Oktober 2014)

Hi,danke für die ausführliche Antwort
Das Chilcotin hab ich wieder zurückgegeben.
Hab heute das Warden getestet.
Leider evtl zu groß für mich.
Ist ein L Rahmen.
Ich bin 1.69 und hab Schritthöhe so um die 81 cm.
Würde es vielleicht gar nicht merken,wenn nicht L draufstünde


----------



## Alexl600 (30. Juli 2015)

Hi an alle!

Bin neu hier im Forum, darum kurze Vorstellung meinerseits:
Mein Name ist Alex, komme aus Österreich/Linz a.d. Donau und wurde vor gut 5 Jahren vom Bike-Virus im engeren Sinne erfasst.
Nach 2 Jahren als HT-Fahrer wollte ich dem damaligen Hype des "Enduro-fahrens" folgen und entschloss mich auf ein Fully um zu steigen.

Trotz vorheriger Recherche und relativ klaren Vorstellungen (min. 150mm Federweg v. und hinten, Focus auf den Downhill jedoch sollte das Gerät bergauf fahrbar bleiben, Bestzeiten bergauf waren nicht im Focus) was es für ein Bike werden sollte, ließ ich mich damals vom Verkäufer in eine andere Richtung führen. So wurde es statt einem Speci Enduro ein Speci Stumpjumper mit 140mm Fahrwerk.

Obwohl ich mit dem Bike zufrieden bin, suche ich seit geraumer Zeit etwas neues was meinen damaligen Vorstellungen entspricht und bergab so richtig "schmatzt". Da ich das Stumpi als Trail/XC-Bike behalten werde, hat sich der Focus aber noch mehr Richtung bergab verschoben.
Nach langem Hin und Her was es werden sollte, konnte ich meinen Favoritenkreis wie folgt einschränken:

Liteville 601
Santa Cruz Nomad
Altutech Sennes FR
Knolly Chilcotin

Letztendlich habe ich mich nun für ein Chilcotin im custom-Aufbau entschieden, ganz einfach weil es ein geiles Bike ist, meiner Meinung nach im "richtigen" Aufbau ein Kompromiss aus allen oben genannten Bikes ist (bin es jedoch noch nie gefahren!!! Erkenntnis basiert lediglich auf Testberichten und Forumsdiskussionen) und außerdem im Umkreis meiner Homespots auch noch absolut selten ist.

Jetzt das Problem: Ich suche einen Händler/Werkstatt der mir ein derartiges Gerät aufbauen kann da ich selbst nicht die Möglichkeiten habe bzw. mich über gewisse Dinge selbst nicht "drüber traue".

Könnt Ihr mit hierbei behilflich sein bzw. gibt's hier im Forum jemand der derartige Kundenwünsche realisert?

Danke vorab!


----------



## bentho (30. Juli 2015)

du kommst aus oesterreich? hmm, da faellt mir nur user carcass hier im forum ein, der im sueden deutschlands aktiv ist. er is der deutsche ableger von beastie bikes. ihn kenne ich nicht persoenlich, aber die jungs von beastie bikes. die sind fit.
ansonsten gibt es im rhein-main gebiet noch tri-cycles, aber die duerften schon recht weit weg von dir sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexl600 (30. Juli 2015)

OK-danke!
Habe gelesen das beastie bikes den Vertrieb für Österreich macht, konnte aber nicht wirklich ein aktuelle HP oder dergleichen finden....


----------



## bentho (30. Juli 2015)

wie gesagt, carcass mal ne pm schicken, oder direkt bei beastie bikes polen den piotr anfunken.


----------



## Stefan H (23. August 2015)

@Alexl600 
Bist Du bei Deiner Suche nach einem BikeShop mit einer qualifizierter Werkstatt in Deinem Umkreis fündig geworden?


----------



## LaCatrina (5. November 2015)

@ AlexI600 

Falls du dein bike noch nicht aufgebaut hast kann ich dir nur die Bike Box Richtung Hörsching empfehlen die habens drauf ^^


----------



## Alexl600 (6. November 2015)

Danke-bin schon fündig geworden !


----------

